#  > Servidores >  > Sistemas Operacionais >  >  Webcam Genius VideoCAM NB

## FoundDeathX

Alguem tem esse modelo de webcam?
Já conseguiu fazer funcionar?(no linux obviamente)
Se alguem puder dar uma luz de como proceder ficarei deveras grato.
 :Big Grin:

----------


## TiagoCruz

Hei, eu tenho uma dessas!

O maximo que descobri eh que ela usa o módulo *sn9c102*



```
[[email protected] tiago]# lsmod | grep sn9c102
sn9c102                54280  0
videodev                7168  1 sn9c102
usbcore               103172  6 usbhid,sn9c102,ehci-hcd,uhci-hcd
```

 
Vc chegou até aqui?
O GnomeMeeting não mostra a imagem da camera.... 
Até onde vc chegou?!?!

----------


## Wnunes

tb tenho uma dessas e não consigo instalar...alguem ai conseguiu?!

----------


## Seila

Saca só esse driver, deve funcionar.. 

http://cadu.homelinux.com:8080/webcam/ - Esse é o da minha Câmera ( pd-612 ), mas é o mesmo hardware... ( se num funcionar tenta o debaixo )
http://sonix.sourceforge.net/ Tenta esse se num funcionar o de cima..

... Vinicius ...

----------


## RMachado

alguem ai conseguiu instalar o driver?? Poderiam me dar uma ajuda...quais são os passos que devo executar??? valeu..

----------


## RMachado

ninguem???

----------


## TiagoCruz

Parece que essa camera só funciona no kernel 2.6.10

----------

